# Dragonfly Mailler IP address (dma IP)



## byrnejb (Dec 23, 2019)

We are testing dragonfly mailer (dma) to replace postfix on those hosts which only need to forward system generated messages.  However, in our testing we ran into an odd situation where dma used an IP alias from the host rather than the primary IP address.  I can find no reference in the documentation dealing with setting the IP address to use.  Why is dma using an IP alias rather than the primary IP address?  

The host on which this problem occurs has 6 separate network interfaces.  I am concerned if dma simply pick addresses at random.


----------

